# Warum mal nur http:// und mal mit //www?



## TomHH (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben hier gerade ein Streitgespräch darüber, warum man manche Seiten nur per http://domain und andere nur per http://*www*.domain erreicht.

Wir haben zwar schon eine möglich Antwort, aber so richtig "richtig" ist sie wohl noch nicht...

Wisst ihr es?

Tom;-)
&nbsp;


----------



## Reimer (17. Juli 2004)

Bei www handelt es sich um eine stinknormale Subdomain. Daher ist die Erreichbarkeit mit www oder auch ohne www eine Sache des Administrators des Servers und wie er die Einstellungen gesetzt hat.


----------



## Theeagle (17. Juli 2004)

richitg.
Auf dem DNS-Server werden die zuweisungen der domains zum ziel gespeichert.
In der regel wird da folgendes als standart definiert:
http://domain.de     ->       /
http://www.domain.de -> /

wenn der admin nun die zuweisung ohne "www." wegläßt is die seite nur mit http://www. zu erreichen.

zusätzlich kann dann noch http://*.domain.de gespeichert werden.


----------



## TomHH (17. Juli 2004)

Ok. Vielen Dank. haben wir so auch gesehen...

Thx


----------

